# Mcness laundry soap



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

I WAS LOOKING AT THE FURST MCNESS SITE AND I SEE THEY NOW HAVE BAR LAUNDRY SOAP, COMPARES TO FELS NAPTHA. MADE FROM LYE AND BASIC FATS. BIODEGRADABLE. 1.25 PER BAR http://www.mcness.com/Household/producthp.asp?_id=180&108.9594&

THIS IS AN OLD TIME LINE OF PRODUCTS MADE IN FREEPORT, IL.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I remember my father worked as a door to door salesman for McNess back in the 50s when he couldn't find any work. I still have a tub of McConnins black salve, used it to treat all animals and people, it says "do not use on cats". ha ha, those childhood days. We always rendered lard and made Lye soap and just shaved thin pieces into the washing machine for soap.


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

Mcness is still alive and well in freeport, il. I have been thru the plant several times. Raleigh was also located in freeport, and i don't think that facility is in use any more altho raleigh products are still available. Mcness makes livestock feed premix and they have their own semis on the road. Their milk replacer always smelled so good. The laundry soap bars must be a fairly new product. We always liked the puddings and still use the pain oil. A lot of farmers liked the barb wire liniment too.


----------

